# carpets again



## rockon (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi looking for some help,my Cheyenne 634 (2005) has got fixed carpets i am looking to remove them and lay some vinal flooring has anyone done this,what are the pros and cons,any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Eddie


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Our Cheyenne had the carpets removed by the previous owner, and had vinyl flooring fitted. It was very successful... looked good any very easy to sweep out/clean. They had put some clear mastic round the walls to seal. The carpet was left in the underbed lockers. Not sure how difficult it was to do I'm afraid- I think I would take out the carpet myself and get a fitter to lay the vinyl to be honest.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Ditto for us - work done by previous owner so can't comment on how easy it was, but can say for certain that we wouldn't want a van with carpet, especially with a dog. Easy to sweep/wash and less concerned about being in and out of the van with shoes on when you know you can clean it so easily.


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

We have successfully done this in two vans. Cut all round edges of carpet (leave under seats etc) with a stanley knife then use carpet as a template for vinyl.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*renewing carpets in m/h*

8) hi rockon . i don't know how far you have got with you project of removing your fixed carpets . i have just started mine the front is fixed and the bedroom is removable so i have only the front part to lift up . been to louth. Lincoln. at bespoke rugs having a paper template made so the fitter can cut the carpet perfect then he binds the edges .the way the professionals do it is first cut the old carpet very carefully .the carpet left under the sets e.t.c leave them good soft insulation and nobody sees it .next get thick brown paper and make template. then lay it on the cushion flooring and cut the vinyl bigger than the template so you can slid it under the furniture so you can not see the edge and will leave a professional job .jud


----------

